# CT guided lung seed placement?



## BwitchyCoder (Apr 24, 2008)

CT guided Percutaneous placement of fiducial seeds for CyberKnife therapy in LUNG...  
Anyone?


----------



## hodgeskm (Apr 25, 2008)

*Fiducial Placement Reply*

Placement reported with unlisted code 32999...unfortunately at this time no CPT describes placement of interstitial devices outside the prostate. CT guidance reported with 77012. There is a C code for the hospital OP setting C9728 for areas other than prostate (any approach), and supply code for the markers. It's not appropriate to report the fiducial markers with a CPT 77xxx Radiation Oncology code, even though there are codes in that section that describe devices in conjunction with radiation therapy procedures.
Hope this helps!


----------



## BwitchyCoder (Apr 25, 2008)

Thank you!!


----------

